# beheizbare Einlegesohlen wieder bei Tchibo



## ctwitt (6. November 2005)

Hallo,

habe wie auch andere gute Erfahrungen mit den beheitzten Einlegesohlen von Tchibo gemacht. Sind wieder im Angebot und das sicher nicht lange!

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0009845


----------



## HB76 (7. November 2005)

moin moin, hab mir die heizsohlen auch besorgt und bin begeistert. hab nur ein problem, was macht ihr mit den akkus?? wo befestigt ihr sie, hab bis jetzt noch keine richtige lösung finden können!!

vielleicht habt ihr ja ne idee die mir weiter helfen kann??

danke schon mal


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manati (7. November 2005)

Hallo ! Ich befestige sie an den Überschuhen oder an diesen Teilen für die Altagshose damit diese nicht ins Kettenblatt kommt.Die gibts Billig in jeden Radladen meistens noch reflektierend.


----------



## ctwitt (9. November 2005)

ich stecke die Akkus unter die lange Radhose und mache unterhalb der Akkus zwei Reflektorenklettbänder. Erstens rutscht der Akku dann nicht raus, zweitens wird er nicht so schmutzig und drittens können Autos dich besser sehen.


----------



## northpoint (9. November 2005)

Sind die Akkuzellen wechselbar?Müssten nach dem Bild zur urteilen je 2 Stück pro Akkuset drin sein,oder?


----------



## RedRum05 (9. November 2005)

Ich hab mich grade auch bei Tchibo eingedeckt für die kommende Wintersaison. Die Preise sind einfach geil und da ich auf Rechnung bestellt hab und umtauschen kann.. was will man mehr   
Die Fussheizung hab ich zwar nicht bestellt, aber dafür alles was es sonst noch gibt


----------



## fiesermöpp (9. November 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Akkuzellen wechselbar?Müssten nach dem Bild zur urteilen je 2 Stück pro Akkuset drin sein,oder?



Hallo,

nein die Akkuzellen sind nicht wechselbar, die Akkupacks sind verschweißt.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Tchibo Heizung geholt und hatte kein Glück damit. Nach dem Aufladen der Akkus wurde es auf Stufe 1 bis 4 gerade einmal handwarm => umgetauscht und dieses Jahr was vernünftiges gekauft:

Hotronic Footwarmer Power Plus

Auf Stufe 4 besteht akute Verbrennungsgefahr....  

Greets
filialmann


----------



## karmakiller (10. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich grade auch bei Tchibo eingedeckt für die kommende Wintersaison. Die Preise sind einfach geil und da ich auf Rechnung bestellt hab und umtauschen kann.. was will man mehr
> Die Fussheizung hab ich zwar nicht bestellt, aber dafür alles was es sonst noch gibt



was hast du denn alles bestellt ? wenns da ist und ausprobiert wurde, lass doch mal nen Bericht folgen, ok ?


----------



## RedRum05 (10. November 2005)

Na dann fang ich mal an....   

- Thermo- Funktions- Sportunter- wäsche (mit extra verstärkung an Gelenken etc.)
- Wollfilz- Schuheinlagen (Damit die Wärme im Schuh bleibt und ich keine Akkus mit mir rum schleppen muss)
- Thermo- Kälteschutz- maske (Genau das hab ich schon lang gesucht. Hoffentlich bringt die auch den gewünschten Effekt!)
- Soft-Shell-Jacke (Perfekt für die kalten Tage und hoffentlich nen guter Schnitt)


So.. hab glaub ich nichts vergessen.  Lieferzeit soll bis 7 Tage sein, aber so lange hats eigentlich noch nie bei Tchibo gedauert. Wie ich aber schon vom Bruder gehört hab, gibts schon Threads in Snowboardforen über die Sachen. Die werden also ziemlich schnell vergriffen sein!! Freu mich schon aufs anprobieren und Probefahren   
Werd dann natürlich gleich berichten, wenn ich das ganze Zeug hab.


----------



## Riddick (10. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollfilz- Schuheinlagen (Damit die Wärme im Schuh bleibt und ich keine Akkus mit mir rum schleppen muss)


Als Alternative gibt's momentan bei Lidl Einlegesohlen mit Alubeschichtung - 2 Paar für 99 Cent!   




> - Thermo- Kälteschutz- maske (Genau das hab ich schon lang gesucht. Hoffentlich bringt die auch den gewünschten Effekt!)


Gab's letztes Jahr schon mal. Funtkioniert ganz gut.




> Wie ich aber schon vom Bruder gehört hab, gibts schon Threads in Snowboardforen über die Sachen. Die werden also ziemlich schnell vergriffen sein!!


Ich werd' später mal losziehen und die Snowboardhose anprobieren. So wie die aussieht, müsste die auch zum Biken gut sein.




> Freu mich schon aufs anprobieren und Probefahren
> Werd dann natürlich gleich berichten, wenn ich das ganze Zeug hab.


Bin schon gespannt.

Riddick


----------



## RedRum05 (10. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd' später mal losziehen und die Snowboardhose anprobieren. So wie die aussieht, müsste die auch zum Biken gut sein.
> Riddick



Berichte dann mal... wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung? Denn die haben ja mehrere Hosen und die eine sieht wirklich so aus, als ob die zum Biken geignet wäre. 

Hoffentlich kommt mein Zeug schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (10. November 2005)

@RedRum05

Die Hose kommt erst am Montag in die Shops.   Hätt' meine Mittagspause auch sinnvoller verbringen können.   

Werd' aber schon Samstag nachmittag mal bei Tchibo aufschlagen, vielleicht haben sie da schon die Lieferung bekommen.  

Riddick


----------



## northpoint (10. November 2005)

?
Heute im Tchibo Shop gewesen und nichts von den Einlegesohlen oder den Handschuhen gesehen?Gibt es die Sachen nur im Netz?


----------



## mini05 (10. November 2005)

Bei Radsport Rose habe ich Sohlen gesehen, die anscheinend durch chemische Reaktion heizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Jan Itor (10. November 2005)

Ein paar Sachen sind im Katalog für den 23.11. angekündigt (Handschuhe und Thermo-Fleece Sturmhaube), vorher kann man die wohl nur bestellen.


----------



## ilex (10. November 2005)

> Ein paar Sachen sind im Katalog für den 23.11. angekündigt (Handschuhe und Thermo-Fleece Sturmhaube), vorher kann man die wohl nur bestellen.


ist tats. schon ab Montag den 21. in den Läden (natürlich nicht weitersagen)



> Bei Radsport Rose habe ich Sohlen gesehen, die anscheinend durch chemische Reaktion heizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


das Gel-Zeugs kannst du vergessen, hält etwa 30 min. Sehr brauchbar sind die die Packungen mit irgendeinem Metalloxyd drinne, hält über 2 Stunden, wiegt kaum was, ist auf Dauer aber schweineteuer. Die Tschibo-Sohlen sind klasse, über den Sommer hatte ich vergessen nachzuladen, von 1,4Ah steckten jetzt noch 1,3 in den Nickel-Gift-Akkus.


----------



## Eike. (10. November 2005)

mini05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Radsport Rose habe ich Sohlen gesehen, die anscheinend durch chemische Reaktion heizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?



Wie ilex schon geschrieben hat halten die bestenfalls 30 Minuten. Außerdem sind sie sehr dick und weich, damit kann man nicht mehr gescheit treten. Und wenn sie fertig sind härten sie aus. Sowas lohnt sich bestenfalls um Schuhe anzuwärmen, während dem Tragen sind sie für keine Art von Schuh geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNo (11. November 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> Heute im Tchibo Shop gewesen und nichts von den Einlegesohlen oder den Handschuhen gesehen?Gibt es die Sachen nur im Netz?




Hallo

Als ich vor der Urlaubreise vor 2,5 Wochen bei meinem Tchibo in Berlin war da hingen genau diese Sachen in den Regalen, hatte die Sportbrille mitgenommen weil die für diesen Preis mehr als genial sind.

Wie verschickt Tchibo eigendlich per DHL ?


----------



## Tifftoff (11. November 2005)

Tchibo verschickt per DHL, habe gestern angerufen.
Die beheizbaren Sohlen habe ich mir gekauft, nach den guten Berichten hier. Ich hoff, ich bin auch zufrieden.
Gestern online bestellt, heute verschickt, morgen wahrscheinlich da.


----------



## TTT (11. November 2005)

Hab mir die Sohlen letztes Jahr auch geholt und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden!
1. waren die eigentlich nur auf Stufe 4 zu gebrauchen und haben dann gerade mal eine Stunde gehalten.
2. ist nur ein ungeregeltes Ladegerät dabei und deshalb werden die Akkus wohl nie lange halten oder zumindest schnell an Kapazität verlieren.
3. sind die Akkus nicht austauschbar

Bei mir waren die Dinger nach mehrmaligem Gebrauch nicht mehr zu benützen. Der eine Akku war dann bereits nach 20min leer! Ich habe den dann mal aufgeschnitten um zu sehen, ob man die Akkus nicht tauschen könnte oder aus den Bauteilen was besseres bauen könnte:

Drinnen sind 1,7Ah-Akkus! Also größere Nennkapazität als angegeben. Allerdings hatten die einen weißen überzug, sprich der Akku war definitiv nach vielleicht 4maligem Gebrauch kaputt!
Das Gehäuse hab ich bei der Aktion leider völlig zerstören müssen. Allerdings wüßte ich nun, wo ich die aufschneiden könnte, so daß man die nachher wieder mit Tape verbinden könnte. 
Die Akkus sind subC - Zellen. Die gibt ja bis 3,5Ah. Da ließe sich ja dann was mit anfangen. Vielleicht kauf ich mir ja noch mal einen Satz und bastel dann was. Dann hätte ich auch gleich Ersatzsohlen.

Wegen der Befestigung der Akkus: Ich hab das so gelöst, daß ich die Bügel entweder in die Schnürung (bzw. Klettverschlüsse) der Schuhe schiebe oder hinten an die Überschuhe von oben aufstecke.


----------



## ilex (13. November 2005)

die NICD-Akkus erfordern eigentlich keine aufwendige Ladeelektronik. Immer ganz entladen - bis die LED erlischt. Und immer vollständig aufladen, dabei die Ladezeit nicht überschreiten (vielleicht eine Stunde weniger als angegeben, die Zellen erwärmen sich gegen Ende schon arg). Bei meinen Sohlen war ein Akkupack zu Beginn defekt. Sie haben etwa 20 Ladezyklen vom mitgelieferten Lader, hängen mittlerweile aber an einem richtigen Ladegerät. Spürbar warm werden sie ab Stufe 2.


----------



## dransfma (13. November 2005)

Letzten Herbst habe ich mir die Dinger zugelegt und bin damit vollstens zufrieden!
Natürlich benutze ich die Heizdecken nur mit Überschuhen, da der normale Radschuh zu "luftig" ist und dementsprechend schnell auskühlt.
Bei Außenthemperaturen von ca. 0 Grad halten die Akkus bei mir auf Stufe 3-4 ca. 5 Stunden, ohne daß mir die Zehen einfrieren.
Es muß natürlich darauf geachtet werden, daß die Akkus vor dem Laden vollständig geleert sind, sind halt keine Nimh.


----------



## numinisflo (13. November 2005)

Zu den Einlegesohlen kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Aber hab mir bei Tchibo die Thermounterwäsche, die Sonnenbrille mit den orangenen und weißen Wechselscheiben und die Wind- u. Wasserdichten Handschuhe gekauft. Zusammen knapp über 30  und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht zu toppen!!
Außerdem erfolgte der Versand auf Rechnung und die Sachen waren mit DHL nach zwei Tagen am Start. >>>meine Empfehlung!


Gruß.


FLO


----------



## karmakiller (13. November 2005)

@numinisflo:
hast du die Handschuhe für 7,99 und die Thermowäsche für 16,99 gekauft?
schon beim biken getestet? 
wie siehts mit der Größe aus ? 


und noch ne Frage an alle: 
wo/wie befestigt ihr die Akkus der Heizsohlen ?


----------



## lens83 (13. November 2005)

für alle die mit der Befestigung der Akkus Probleme haben, ist dass hier glaub ich ganz interessant:
link:
http://www.raddiscount.de/P03551.html


----------



## HeikoP (15. November 2005)

TTT schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gehäuse hab ich bei der Aktion leider völlig zerstören müssen. Allerdings wüßte ich nun, wo ich die aufschneiden könnte, so daß man die nachher wieder mit Tape verbinden könnte.



na dann sach mal an. Das würd mich nämlich auch interessieren. Hatte mir nämlich überlegt, die Teile mit ner wechselhalterung für normale NiMh-Mignons auszurüsten, und die originalen rauszuschmeißen, wenn sie platt sind.
....
ach ja, für die NickelCadmium-user: Die Akkus sind, wenn sie den ganzen Sommer nur liegen, i.d.R. nach nem 3/4 Jahr nahezu "platt". Deshalb auch über den Sommer alle paar Wochen/Monate mal entladen und wieder aufladen   

Gruss
Heiko


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (15. November 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand nen Online Shop verraten wo es die Hotronic Teile gibt? (nicht die Tchibo..)

Greets
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (15. November 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> @numinisflo:
> hast du die Handschuhe für 7,99 und die Thermowäsche für 16,99 gekauft?
> schon beim biken getestet?
> wie siehts mit der Größe aus ?
> ...


----------



## karmakiller (15. November 2005)

dann müßte mir ja M passen - danke für die Info
meld dich bitte wegen der Handschuhe nochmal, wenn möglich 

dann bin ich bestens informiert, wenn die Sache nächste Woche in die Tchibo-Fillialen kommen


----------



## mister Ti (16. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann fang ich mal an....
> 
> - Thermo- Funktions- Sportunter- wäsche (mit extra verstärkung an Gelenken etc.)
> - Wollfilz- Schuheinlagen (Damit die Wärme im Schuh bleibt und ich keine Akkus mit mir rum schleppen muss)
> ...




hab mir grad vorhin die 
-Fleece Cap
-Thermomaske
-Filzeinlagen
-Skihandschuhe ( verstärkt )
- Skihose (nicht die Thermo ) 
bestellt. Macht incl. Versand 69 Euros. Hoffentlich schneit es jetzt bald damit ich die Sachen nutzen kann. Wenn man dem Forum glauben darf taugen die Tschibo Sachen sogar was. Mal sehen ob's stimmt.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1


----------



## Onzilla (16. November 2005)

Zu den Sohlen:

Bei starkem Gebrauch (täglicher Einsatz) waren die bei mir letztes Jahr unglaublich schnell hinüber:

Wackelkontakt am Stecker. Auch nicht gut, dass die flache Strippe von der Heizsohle weggehend sooo lang ist. Soll offensichtlich auch bei hohen Skistiefeln passen. Das gibt bei flachen MTB-Schuhen oft Kabelsalat/Knickstellen.
Habe mir neue (bessere) Steckverbindung rangebaut. Die noch funktionierende Seite hatte auch schon einige abgerissene Drähtchen an den Lötstellen.

Die Akkus sind wirklich nicht mehr Stand der Technik, das könnten bei gleicher Baugrösse viel mehr Ah sein. Leider kommt man nicht so einfach ran.

Das billich-Ladegerät hat Null Intelligenz inside. Ich habe es auch an dieser missen lassen und aus Versehen einen Akku mehrere Tage am Lader gehabt. Akku natürlich Schrott.

Irgendwie ist dann auch die "Elektronik" des einen Akkupacks kaputtgegangen.  Dumm, dass die Heizsohlen nicht einfach nur an eine Spannungsquelle angeschlossen werden müssen sondern dass sie ein elektr. Bauteil besitzen, welches von der Elektronik aus dem Akupack gespeist wird.

(Statt das die Intelligenz nur im Akkupack sitzt und die Stromstärke schon geregelt an der Sohle ankommt).

So habe ich mir dieses Jahr diese Heizsohlen nochmal gekauft. Die Akkus werden sofort geöffnet und entsorgt. Neue, bessere Steckverbinder werden angebracht. (Bessere) Akkus kommen dran, evt. nicht mehr am Schuh sondern an der Hüfte befestigt. Und ein gescheites Ladegerät besitze ich nun auch.

Zur Funktion:
Ein richtiges "Wärmegefühl" gab es nie, bei keiner Schalterstellung. Und doch wirken die Dinger. Erst wenn man die (nur scheinbar nicht richtig funktionierende) Heizung abstellt, merkt man, wie binnen weniger Minuten die Füsse wirklich kalt werden.

Ich kann die Sohlen von der Funktion her absolut empfehlen. Aufpassen bei der Kabelverlegung bzw. beim Laden.

Onzilla


----------



## Onzilla (16. November 2005)

Eine Frage an die "Akkuöffner".

Diese o.g. Akkuelektronik besteht aus lediglich 7 Bauteilen plus einer Diode plus dem Schalter.

Ausser den 5 Widerständen ist da eine Diode und ein Transistor(?) drauf. Alles leider in SMD.

Ich kriege das Schaltbild nicht hin, bzw. bekomme nicht heraus, welche Bauteile da genau drauf sind.

Ich würde diese Schaltung gerne reparieren bzw. nachbauen.

Hat sich jemand das Ding mal genauer angesehen und kann was dazu sagen?

Ich habe (noch) keine Ahnung, wie diese Wärmeregulierung überhaupt funktioniert.

Onzilla


----------



## sb- (16. November 2005)

Habe mir heute beim Bäcker um die Ecke zwei Paar von den Wollfilz-Schuheinlagen und eine Thermo-Kälteschutz-Gesichtsmaske reservieren lassen   

Der Erfahrungsbericht zu der Snowboardhose würde mich allerdings auch ziemlich interessieren. Wie sieht's aus damit, Riddick?


----------



## Riddick (17. November 2005)

sb- schrieb:
			
		

> Der Erfahrungsbericht zu der Snowboardhose würde mich allerdings auch ziemlich interessieren. Wie sieht's aus damit, Riddick?


Die Hosen (und den Rest) gibt's leider noch nicht im Shop.   Ich hab' gestern geschaut, mein Kollege heute. Warten wir mal nächste Woche noch ab. Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich eigentlich die teurere Skihose gemeint hatte (69,90 ), bei der man z.B. unten die Beinweite einstellen kann.

Eine Alternative zur Snowboardhose gibt's allerdings bei C&A für nur 25 ; einziger Unterschied scheint der Nierenschutz zu sein, den nur die Tchibo-Hose bietet. Ich hab' mir die zwar geholt, werde sie aber wohl wieder zurückbringen, da mir die Tchibo-Skihose (optisch) mehr zusagt. Aldi (Süd) bietet ab heute früh übrigens auch Snowboardhosen für 17,99  an. 

Riddick


----------



## numinisflo (17. November 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> dann müßte mir ja M passen - danke für die Info
> meld dich bitte wegen der Handschuhe nochmal, wenn möglich
> 
> dann bin ich bestens informiert, wenn die Sache nächste Woche in die Tchibo-Fillialen kommen





Hab mal ne kurze Testrunde mit den Handschuhen gedreht, da ist definitiv kein Wind durchgegangen - für den Preis also auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.
Aber die Sachen gibts schon im Tchibo-Shop, hab sie dort schon gesehen, meine Sachen aber im Netz bestellt.

Gruß.


FLO


----------



## karmakiller (17. November 2005)

ich hab hier so ne Tchibo-Wochenvorschau und da steht als Start-Termin: 
ab 24.11. - in den meisten Verkaufsstellen gibts die Sachen aber ab Montag  

ich verstehe das Problem mit den Akkus nicht so ganz,
hab aber auch keine Ahnung von Technik
einfach immer vollständig entladen und dann neu aufladen (wie bei den alten Handys früher   ) , oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (18. November 2005)

Hab heut bei real ne Schuhheizung gesehen. Habs mir aber nicht weiter angeschaut da i seit voriges Jahr die Tschibodinger hab. Der Preis lag bei ca.   30 !


----------



## northpoint (18. November 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab hier so ne Tchibo-Wochenvorschau und da steht als Start-Termin:
> ab 24.11. - in den meisten Verkaufsstellen gibts die Sachen aber ab Montag
> 
> ich verstehe das Problem mit den Akkus nicht so ganz,
> ...




Wann kommt der Thread hier ins Forum:
" Wie pimp ich meine Einlegesohlen?"


----------



## falkenheimer (19. November 2005)

Hatte mir auch die Heiz-Sohlen bei Tschibo gekauft und war heute bei ca. 0 Grad damit unterwegs. 
Ausrüstung:
Sommerschuhe Specialized
Socken: Dünne Sommersocken und darüber die Seal Skinz Socken (Wasserdicht und fast winddicht).

Naja, warm ist ja was anderes. Als die Akkus allerdings zu Neige gingen merkt man erst den Unterschied. 

Mache mal einen theoretischen Vorschlag wie man die Sohlen pimpen könnte:
Es gibt bei Conrad Elektronic diverse Akku-Packs  um die 3,6 Volt 2100mAh.
Was meint ihr, halten die Sohlen die höhere Leistung aus?
Kann ich einfach die Leitung kappen und die Akkus anschließen? 
Logischerweise könnte ich dann die Temperatur nicht mehr regeln.
Allerdings hatte ich den Regler bisher immer auf Stufe 4.

Da ich darüber noch dicke Socken habe dürfte es nicht zu heiß werden


----------



## schnellejugend (19. November 2005)

Bin gestern und heute insgesamt 3h mit den Dingern gefahren, bei Stufe 3 mit Überschuhen schon fast zu warm, bei Stufe 2 immer wohltemperierte Füsse.
Für mich ist das echt die Winter-Lösung, hoffe das der Akku auch hält. 
Bin auch immer mit dünnen Socken und SealSkinz gefahren, das war mir zu eng in den Schuhen, ohne Socken drunter war das bei mir wärmer. Aber vieleicht hast du mehr Platz in Schuhen und Socken als ich.


----------



## falkenheimer (19. November 2005)

So wie es aussieht ist die Streuung hinsichtlich der Akkuqualität sehr groß.
Bei Stufe 2 habe ich rein gar nichts gespürt, Stufe 3 ein bißchen und erst ab 4 wurden die Füße warm. Habe die Akkus wie empfohlen erst entladen und dann 11 Stunden geladen.

Meine Sommerschuhe kann ich auch recht weit einstellen, so dass ich auch ohne Probleme dicke Socken anziehen kann.  Mit den Seal Skinz kann ich bis um die 5 Grad recht gut biken. Darunter wird es dann aber nach einer Stunde sehr kalt.


----------



## GTdanni (20. November 2005)

Laut Anleitung sollst du die Akkus aber 24 Stunden laden. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falkenheimer (20. November 2005)

Wer lesen kann hat Vorteile.

Danke


----------



## maxa (20. November 2005)

Gebe Schnellejugend recht.

Bin gestern 1,5 Std in der Nacht bei -3 Grad gefahren, und hatte normale Bikeschuhe an mit dünnen Socken und Neoprenüberschuhe. Die Heizung war mit Stufe 2 eingeschaltet und ich habe in den Füssen nicht gefroren.

Für den Preis ( wenn der Akku hoffentlich hält ) ein super Angebot.  

Ciao


----------



## Grunz (20. November 2005)

Beim Herrn Ebay gibt es auch einiges zum Thema Schuhheizung.

Preislich sind einige auf Tchibo Niveau.......und mit austauschbaren Batterien/Akkus.!!!!!!

Worauf ist also zu achten ????

Und wo heizen die Tchibo Teile ????
Im gesamten Fussbereich, oder an den Zehen ?????


----------



## karmakiller (21. November 2005)

@maxa: wo hast du die Akkus befestigt ?


----------



## maxa (21. November 2005)

Also, heizen tun sie nur im Zehenbereich, was auch völlig ausreicht. Man sollte generell nich zu stark auftrehen, da sonst der Fuss schwitzt und somit seinerseits zu kühlen versucht.

Da die Akkus Klemmen haben, schiebe ich die einfach über den Abschlussrand der Neoprenüberschuhe seitlich am Fussgelenk ( aussen ). Darüber kommt dann noch die Winterhose.

Funktioniert perfekt. Sollte die Wärmeeinstellung verändert werden, einfach kurz die Hose über den Akku stülpen, und fertig.


----------



## TTT (22. November 2005)

HeikoP schrieb:
			
		

> na dann sach mal an. Das würd mich nämlich auch interessieren. Hatte mir nämlich überlegt, die Teile mit ner wechselhalterung für normale NiMh-Mignons auszurüsten, und die originalen rauszuschmeißen, wenn sie platt sind.
> ....
> ach ja, für die NickelCadmium-user: Die Akkus sind, wenn sie den ganzen Sommer nur liegen, i.d.R. nach nem 3/4 Jahr nahezu "platt". Deshalb auch über den Sommer alle paar Wochen/Monate mal entladen und wieder aufladen



Sorry, war einige Tage nicht hier!
Wegen öffnen: Hab leider grad nichts zum messen da. Aber unten kommt eine ca. 2mm dicke Wandung, danach direkt die Akkus (subC). Wo diese aufhören, sind sie angelötet und hier würde ich die Packs öffnen.


----------



## northpoint (22. November 2005)

Habe heute meine Einlegesohlen bekommen und ich möchte nochmal alle dringend daraufhinweisen,daß die Akkus vor dem ersten Betrieb erst 24 Std. geladen werden sollen und dann wie üblich bei NiCd Akkus bis zur Leere gefahren werden sollen bevor diese wieder geladen werden .Habe ich bei meinen alten Handies mit NiCd Akkus auch immer so gemacht und die Akkus haben es mit einer längeren Akkulebenszeit gedankt.


----------



## reinhardinddorf (23. November 2005)

Für die Bastel- und Selbermach-Fraktion hier noch einmal ein Link zu meinen Eigenbau-Überschuhen zur sicheren und relativ unauffälligen Befestigung der Heizsohlen-Akkus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=53236

(Das Foto ist leicht überbelichtet; evtl. müßt Ihr an Eurem Bildschirm Helligkeit und Kontrast entsprechend ausregelen)


----------



## gipfelbiker (23. November 2005)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Click-Schuhen?
Ich hatte nach der letzten Tour saukalte Füße    Die Cleats leiten anscheinend die Kälte in die Schuhe.  Habt ihr auch Probleme damit?  Gibts irgendwas sinniges zum Isolieren oder ist ne beheizte Sohle die beste Lösung?


----------



## hubabuba (23. November 2005)

Bisher habe ich es mit den üblichen Tricks, also 

Cleats mit Silikondichtmasse abdichten
Thermoeinlegsohle
mehrere Lagen Alufolie zusätzlich im vorderen Bereich
versucht. Hat bei Minusgraden für 90 Minuten getaugt. Danach wurde es kalt, vor allem wenn lange Anstiege anstanden.
Ich habe heute die Tschibosohlen (ja die gibts auch für Bergler in der Schweiz) ausprobiert (90 min) und glaube vermuten zu können, dass sie eventuell funktionieren. Allerdings traue ich den Dingern erst, wenn die Füsse nach 4 Stunden immernoch nicht eingefroren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermino (24. November 2005)

TTT schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war einige Tage nicht hier!
> Wegen öffnen: Hab leider grad nichts zum messen da. Aber unten kommt eine ca. 2mm dicke Wandung, danach direkt die Akkus (subC). Wo diese aufhören, sind sie angelötet und hier würde ich die Packs öffnen.



Aber dann musst du doch knapp unter der Elektronik sägen.
a) dabei ist der Bügel im Weg. (Gut irgendwie ginge es vielleicht)
b) wie bekommst du die Dinger wieder zu, ohne dass der am oberen Teil befestigte Bügel den nun losen unteren Teil wegdrückt? Das vorgeschlagene Tape wird nicht reichen.

Ich befestige die Teile, indem ich es einmal hinten um den Fuß rum führe und dann unter dem mittleren der drei Klettverschlüss anklemme. So stört das lange Kabel nicht. Überschuhe drüber und gut ist.
Aber deswegen brauche ich halt die Klemmbügel.


Hermino


----------



## Riddick (24. November 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute meine Einlegesohlen bekommen und ich möchte nochmal alle dringend daraufhinweisen,daß die Akkus vor dem ersten Betrieb erst 24 Std. geladen werden sollen und dann wie üblich bei NiCd Akkus bis zur Leere gefahren werden sollen bevor diese wieder geladen werden .


Wenn die Teile jedesmal so lange geladen werden müssen, braucht man eigentlich 2 Paar Sohlen, will man jeden Tag fahren.   Da kann man eigentlich auch noch ein paar Tacken drauflegen und sich z.B. gleich die Therm-ic Sohlen kaufen, die mit handelsüblichen Akkus bestückt werden können.   

Riddick


----------



## manne (25. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Teile jedesmal so lange geladen werden müssen, braucht man eigentlich 2 Paar Sohlen, will man jeden Tag fahren.   Da kann man eigentlich auch noch ein paar Tacken drauflegen und sich z.B. gleich die Therm-ic Sohlen kaufen, die mit handelsüblichen Akkus bestückt werden können.
> 
> Riddick



Die Ladekabel vom Netzteil abschnippeln war das 1. was ich nach dem Kauf gemacht hab, denn Ladegerät kann man das nicht nennen, jetzt knapp eine Stunde in Reihe am Lupine Charger-One... 

MfG Manne


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. November 2005)

@all
Wieder mal ein sehr interessanter Thread   :
Von "totaler Schrott" bis "super gut geeignet" sind alle Meinungen vertreten.
Vielleicht ein paar Fragen an die, die meinen, daß die Einlegesohlen gut sind (ich überlege selber, ob Einlegesohlen was bringen und ich mir welche hole):
1. Wie häufig fahrt Ihr: 1x täglich/1x wöchentlich/1x monatlich ? Und wie sieht es dann mit dem Laden (schnell genug bei täglichem Fahren) sowie der Lebensdauer der Akkus aus (z. B. 30 x geladen und dann defekt = 1 Monat Lebensdauer bei täglichem Fahren)
2. Ich gehe davon aus, daß alle mit Cleats fahren ?  
3. Wie lange fahrt Ihr denn jeweils und ab wann werden die Füße kalt ? Ich selber kann ca. 1 Stunde ohne Einlegesohlen fahren, ohne daß die Füße übermäßig kalt werden. Allerdings sind bei langen Fahrten, ca. ab 5 Stunden meine Füße nur noch Eisklumpen.
Ich wäre begeistert, wenn man ein bißchen Licht ins Dunkel bekommt.  
Grüße
bernd


----------



## Diddi (26. November 2005)

Hallo

seit einer Woche habe ich die Tchibo Schuhheizung und habe nach meiner ersten Tour schon ein Problem.Die Akkukontrolllampe geht nicht mehr aus.
Bin nass geworden aber laut Beschreibung sind die Teile wasserfest.Hat jemand das selbe auch schon mal gehabt.Muß das Set wohl umtauschen.
Davon abgesehen hat die Heizung super funktioniert.Bin 3 Std. mit Stufe 2 bei Temperaturen um die null Grad unterwegs gewesen.Null Problemo mit meinen Sommerschuhen und dickere Radsocken.Ich denke das funtzt aber nur mit Neoprenüberschuhen,oder was ähnliches.Bei so luftigen Schuhen pfeift der eiskalte Wind voll durch.Dann langt die Heizleistung warscheinlich auch voll aufgedreht nicht

Gruß
Diddi


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2005)

Das Problem mit der LED hatte nen Kumpel von mir auch, nach trocknung der Akkus auf der Heizung war die LED aus und es funktionierte alles wieder. 

Cu Danni


----------



## ctwitt (26. November 2005)

Erfahrungen,

ich fahre die Einlegesohlen jetzt den zweiten Winter. Bis so ca. ein paar Grad unter Null (-2 bis -5) auf Stufe 3 dann kann ich etwa 3 Stunden am Stück mit Sommerschuhen und normalen Tchibo Skistrümpfen fahren. Ich fahre Time Pedale am MTB und look am Rennrad. Über die Schuhe ziehe ich Shimano- plus Carnac- Überschuhe. So komme ich gut durch den Winter.

Ich fahre mind. 3 x meistens 4 x die Woch draussen Rad. Letzten Winter bin ich in Schömber und Kniebis so gefahren. Hatte allerdings nur die Carnac Überschuhe. In Kniebis hat mein System dann schnell versagt. Bei Schiebestücken im tiefen Schnee kommt Schnee unter die Überschuhe und dann wird es sehr kalt. Nach einigen Stunden im Rennen waren die Füsse dann fast abgefrohren. Waren aber auch extreme Bedingungen.

Kurzum die Sohlen halten schon mind einen Winter. Ich habe mir jetzt einen zweiten Satz gekauft. Nehme bei langen Touren zwei Ersatzakkus mit.


----------



## Moped Dennis (27. November 2005)

weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber bei real im angebot für 20euro

http://www.real.de/container/angebo...ielsportfreizeit&angebot=23787&objectMore=717


----------



## Tifftoff (27. November 2005)

Ich bin gerade 2 Stunden mit den Tchibo Teilen bei Stufe 2 gefahren. Die Heizung spürt man nicht, die Füße bleiben schön warm. Die Laderei der NiCd Akkus ist aber nur lästig.
Die Akkus müssen nach jedem Fahren entladen werden ( Memory Effekt) und dann mit einer Schaltsteckdose 8h wieder aufgeladen werden. Verglichen mit meinen Bleigelakkus von der Lampe wirklich ein Witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddi (27. November 2005)

Hallo Christof
die Akkus müssen eigentlich nicht jedesmal geladen werden
laut Bedienanleitung halten die Akkus auf Stufe 2 doch 4-5 Std.(reicht mir immer) .
es sind also 2 kurze Touren "drin",jetzt  ganz Entladen ist richtig.
dann 8-10 Std.laden mit Schaltuhr und alles ist "null Problem"
die Sache mit der Schaltuhr ist übrigens eine super Idee  

Gruß


----------



## Onzilla (28. November 2005)

falkenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Mache mal einen theoretischen Vorschlag wie man die Sohlen pimpen könnte:
> Es gibt bei Conrad Elektronic diverse Akku-Packs  um die 3,6 Volt 2100mAh.
> Was meint ihr, halten die Sohlen die höhere Leistung aus?
> Kann ich einfach die Leitung kappen und die Akkus anschließen?
> ...



3,6 V nominell bedeutet über 4,5 Volt vollgeladen. Die normale Betriebsspannung ist 2,4V.
Ich würde es nicht machen. Ich habe jetzt meine alten Tschibo-Sohlen geschlachtet um die Funktionsweise zu verstehen.

In der Sohle befindet sich KEIN Heizelement, welches man einfach mit Plus und Minus unter Umgehung einer Regelung anschliessen könnte. Das hatte ich nämlich auch erst vor.
Die runde Fläche der Sohlenheizung ist nichts weiter als ein Kühlkörper (Kupferbeschichtetes Material), der ein aufgelötetes el. Bauteil KÜHLT. Dieses (SMD)-Bauteil scheint ein Spannungsregler zu sein.

Durch die versch. Schalterstellungen am Akku wird das IC in der Heizsohle dazu gebracht, unterschiedlich viel Verlustleistung zu produzieren. Das "Kühl"-Blech wird dabei so heiss, dass man es als Heizung missbraucht.

Ist mir völlig unverständlich, warum das so kompliziert/teuer gebaut wird. Wenn man mit eigenen Akkus und eigenen Stecker herumexperimentiert, hat man bei falschem Anschluss schnell die Heizung zerstört.

Besser sind Widerstands-Heizelemente in der Sohle. Sowas besitze ich auch noch. Aus dem Segelflugzeugbedarf, kan man mit Widerstandsdraht auch billig selbst bauen.

DIE bekomme ich mit Überspannung nicht defekt, es sei denn, sie glühen durch. Sooo heiss muss es ja aber doch nicht sein.

Heute morgen habe ich alle 10 Minuten die Heizsohlen für 1 Minute eingeschaltet, da ich (noch) keine Regelung habe. Im Gegensatz zu den Tschibosohlen spüre ich sofort die starke Wärmeentwicklung.

Jetzt, da ich diese "Flieger"-Sohlen wieder einmal eingesetzt habe, muss ich sagen:

Die Tschibo-Sohlen funktionieren, aber mit den vergossenen Akkus, der Elektronik, den empfindlichen Steckern und der eher schwachen Leistung würde ich sie mir jetzt nicht mehr kaufen. 

Onzilla


----------



## falkenheimer (28. November 2005)

Hallo Onzilla,

die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an meine Jugend, ich hatte RC-Autos von Tamiya z.T. mit mechanischen Fahrtregler und so nem 
Porzellan-Kühlkörper. Im Segelmodellbau gibt es die Dinger wohl auch in einer
flachen Ausführung?

Mein Rat an alle die im Winter regelmäßig und auch bei Schlamm Touren fahren wollen: Bikeschuhe für den Winter kaufen.

Ich habe jetzt für die Neoprenüberschuhe knapp 30 Euro ausgegeben,
für die Socken 25, für die Tschiboheizung 50. Trotzdem nicht die Ideallösung.
Hätte ich noch einmal 50 Euro draufgelegt hätte ich Super-Dubba-Spitzenschuhe bekommen.


----------



## atypus (29. November 2005)

Moin,

ich glaube Onzilla meint die hier: http://www.segelflugbedarf24.de/17streck_o.htm#sohlen

ansonsten gabs zu dem Thema schon Beiträge mit interessanten Bauanleitungen:

guckt mal hier (Bauanleitung 1) und Thread dazu (von 2002!)

oder hier (Bauanleitung 2)

Gruß
atypus


----------



## Riddick (29. November 2005)

Moped Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber bei real im angebot für 20euro


Hab' mir die Sohlen vorhin angesehen - hätte mir eigentlich schon vorher klar sein müssen, dass der Weg unnötig war.   Für den Preis darf man einfach keine Qualität erwarten.   

Im Vergleich zu den Tchibo-Sohlen gibt's etliche Nachteile:


es sind weder Akkus, noch Ladegerät enthalten
keine Temperaturregelung - entweder die Teile sind an oder aus.   
Akku-Gehäuse wirkt sehr billig und ist nicht wasserdicht
Akkuwechsel nur mit Schraubenzieher möglich
Heizelement nicht im Zehen-, sondern im Ballenbereich
Kabel und Stecker sind m.E. minderwertiger

Einziger Vorteil sind ein paar Velcro-Bänder, an denen die Akku-Halter befestigt werden können.   

Insgesamt sind also die Tchibo-Sohlen günstiger, auch wenn sie das Doppelte kosten.

Riddick


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Dezember 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Die runde Fläche der Sohlenheizung ist nichts weiter als ein Kühlkörper (Kupferbeschichtetes Material), der ein aufgelötetes el. Bauteil KÜHLT. Dieses (SMD)-Bauteil scheint ein Spannungsregler zu sein.
> 
> Durch die versch. Schalterstellungen am Akku wird das IC in der Heizsohle dazu gebracht, unterschiedlich viel Verlustleistung zu produzieren. Das "Kühl"-Blech wird dabei so heiss, dass man es als Heizung missbraucht.
> 
> Onzilla



Ich tip da eher auf ein Peltier Element. ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (2. Dezember 2005)

Christof72770 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tip da eher auf ein Peltier Element. ist aber nur eine Vermutung.



Klar, deshalb dreh ich die Sohlen im Sommer einfach um und schon kühlts... 
Sorry, aber so ein Quatsch! 

MfG Manne


----------



## Leinetiger (24. November 2006)

Die einlegesohlen gibt es übrigends jetzt wieder bei Tschibo, habe sie mir gerade gekauft


----------



## dietrichw (24. November 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Die einlegesohlen gibt es übrigends jetzt wieder bei Tschibo, habe sie mir gerade gekauft



Könntest du mal bitte schauen, ob das immer noch NiCd-Akkus sind? Habe meine letzes Jahr gekauft, wenn das jetzt NiMh-Akkus wären, würde ich mir nochmal ein Set zulegen. 

NiCd ist nicht nur von der Kapazität her unterlegen, sondern daran stört mich auch etwas die Umweltschädlichkeit. Vor allem, wenn man so'n Akkupack mal verliert, was beim MOUNTAIN-Biken doch passieren kann... (und mir schon paasiert ist...  )

Ansonsten kann ich die Sohlen von Tchibo nur "wärmstens" empfehlen! Schlägt in meinen SH-MT-51 alle Bike-Winterschuhe um Längen...


----------



## Leinetiger (25. November 2006)

leider sind es noch diese NiCd akkus


----------



## dietrichw (25. November 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> leider sind es noch diese NiCd akkus



Ah, na gut, dann warte ich noch 'n Jahr oder so, ist eh vernünftiger, so lange meine jetzigen so gut funzen. Irgendwann werden sie die mal umstellen müssen - soweit ich mich erinnere, sollen NiCd Akkus ja EU-weit verboten werden, oder hat man das Verbot wieder gekippt?  

Danke jedenfalls fürs Nachgucken!  

Und immer checken, ob der Akku wirklich bombensicher festgeclipst ist. In meinem Fall war wohl der Haltebügel nicht ganz richtig am Klettverschluss vom Schuh "eingerastet"...


----------



## TTW Kubi (29. November 2007)

Kurze Frage noch mal, wie lange soll/darf ich die Akkus nach vollständiger Entleerung am Ladegerät lassen? Ich hab hier jetzt hier was von 10 Std. gelesen aber auch was von 24 Std., was sagt der Fachmann? 
Hab leider meine Bedienungsanleitung nicht mehr, hab die Sohlen jetzt schon über zwei Jahre....

Ich kann diese Sohlen eigentlich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. November 2007)

Zwischen 9 und 12,5; aber länger schadet wohl auch nicht, außer man macht das jedesmal. Steht in denen von heuer zumindest...


----------



## Tifftoff (29. November 2007)

In meiner Beschreibung steht was von 8h


----------



## Richelbach (30. November 2007)

Hallo
Erst mal Akkus vollständig entladen, Heizsohle anschließen Rädchen auf 4 stellen und warten bis das Kontrolllämpchen aus ist.
Beide Akkus mind.9,5 maximal 12 Std. aufladen.
Wenn die Akkus das erste mal in betrieb genommen werden bzw.längere zeit (etwa ein Jahr) nicht benutzt wurden sollen die Akkus 24Std aufgeladen werden.
MfG Bernhard


----------

